# Inset hinged ???!!!!



## Wattsjoinerybarn (7 Feb 2019)

Hi all, brand new to the forum so apologies if this has been covered recently but couldn’t see it.

I have a small workshop and have done quite a few cabinets to date but am finally doing my first kitchen! It’s an in frame kitchen with a 37mm frame the carcass is 19mm and sits flush with the outside of the frame. Basically I want to use some sort of clip on cabinet hinge but to get the door to be centred in the frame I need to pack it off the carcass by 18mm and then use an inset hinge. My question is where do I get 18mm spacing mounting plates from at a decent price and brand selection or is there such a thing as cranked inset hinge that will do it one. It is frustrating as I have done this before a long time ago before I got my shop and found the spacing plates on eBay I think. Anyway any help would be appreciated 

Thanks in advance Matt


----------



## thomashenry (7 Feb 2019)

Butt hinges every time in this scenario.


----------



## Wattsjoinerybarn (7 Feb 2019)

thomashenry":q2j547rb said:


> Butt hinges every time in this scenario.



Thanks for the quick reply but soft close plus the ease of adjustment are my reasons for avoiding Butt hinges.
I can get a 18mm spacing plate for Blum but no other brands and tbh even the Blum ones are hard to source in bulk.


----------



## Doug71 (7 Feb 2019)

I always use Blum and normally get them from here.

https://www.trade-hinges.co.uk/blum-mou ... s-17-c.asp


----------



## peter-harrison (8 Feb 2019)

Blum and Grass do cranked hinges which is what you are after. They are a bit more expensive than standard overlay hinges. They are also bulkier which you need to bear in mind if you are having drawers behind doors or suchlike.
https://www.hafele.co.uk/en/product/con ... 7&PDP=true
https://www.trade-hinges.co.uk/soft-clo ... et-3-p.asp
Pete


----------



## sammy.se (8 Feb 2019)

Do you mean something like this: https://www.trade-hinges.co.uk/die-cast ... nsqavd_bwe


but different? how different?


----------



## thomashenry (11 Feb 2019)

Wattsjoinerybarn":1kplkb0i said:


> thomashenry":1kplkb0i said:
> 
> 
> > Butt hinges every time in this scenario.
> ...



Ok, so I can’t talk you out of Euro hinges...

Perhaps I don’t understand the question, don’t you just need to attach some 18mm packers to the side of the cabinet, behind the face frame??


----------

